# Ultimate Vehicle



## Alaskan

Hello,

Thought I would show you my families ultimate prepper vehicle. It is a hightly modified Saracen Light Tank, that is now offically the fastest light tank in the world with a recently modified diesel engine (we can run the thing off of bio-diesel), gets pretty good mileage considering that it comes in at 11 tons. Uparmored to defeat all US small arms fire including 50 cal armor piercing. Will hold 10 people, with internal mounts for rifles, shotguns, food and water storage, chemical filtration, vulcan cannon, seven small arms ports, extra fuel supply, run-flat tires, and a lot more.

Picture of my Alaskan Girl in her body armor attached as well


----------



## Leon

*&%(*$ that's sweet!


----------



## crystalphoto

Nice setup! Welcome aboard, from SC!


----------



## Piratesailor

Wow...


----------



## Alpha-17

I like it. Does it come in tan?


----------



## inceptor

Welcome to the forum from Texas.

I wonder if I could talk my wife into this. People would definitely not get in your way on the freeway. And who cares about road rage in one of those? Wonder if it comes with a cd player and an ipod connection?


----------



## WoadWarrior

Ever thought about pulling some seats... adding some storage areas and putting in a bunk? Then, you'd have a very secure and mobile "BOL." Then... you could have a cool slogan like?: Have BOL, Will Travel!


----------



## Leon

Man something about having the fastest tank in the world AND it's armed AND it runs biodiesel...dude you have to love preppers holding the high ground. If SHTF around these people nothing could stop that thing. It's not just a BOV it's a _weapon_! GOd bless America


----------



## Alaskan

WoadWarrior said:


> Ever thought about pulling some seats... adding some storage areas and putting in a bunk? Then, you'd have a very secure and mobile "BOL." Then... you could have a cool slogan like?: Have BOL, Will Travel!


The vehicle is designed to be easily modified to load stretchers. Boards under the floorboards covert it into a nice camper. All seat bottoms lift up for storage, and the area behind the seat backs has storage blocks as well. We take it on our bug out training and it is quite comfortable.


----------



## Piratesailor

Ok so I have to ask.. Where did you get one of those?


----------



## Alaskan

Piratesailor said:


> Ok so I have to ask.. Where did you get one of those?


It was imported about 15 yrs. ago from the UK, and I bought if from a guy in Minnesota. I spent the last 18 months upgrading and modifying the vehicle. Removed the original Rolls Royce engine and replaced it with a modern Diesel, upgraded the fluid flywheel with an Allison Trans, made the center wheels retractable on an air system so the thing can turn on a dime. Also was able to find a surplus control panel from an M1 Abrams tank and upgraded the NBC and weapons control panels.
Took me a few months to get it licensed and insured, but it is fully street legal. You can check out my YouTube video of us testing it if you like.


----------



## Lucky Jim

If I had one I think I'd dig a pit for it out back and drive it in/out down a ramp so it could be used as a bunker to survive nuclear/ asteroid shock waves and hurricanes like this Bradley in Germany being visited by Dick Cheney in 1989. Just leave the periscope or vision cupola sticking up above ground level to see what's going on.
Throw a camo net over it and nobody except near-neighbours would know I'd got one..









A dood in London has got himself this T-34 tank, not bad but the camo scheme is lousy-









There must be lots of surplus armoured vehicles around like this old M113 which we might be able to get cheap, thousands were built-









They're roomy inside with detachable bunks-









A guy in his M113-









This place sells surplus vehs but some prices are very steep because they've been painstakingly restored and have working engines, but I daresay we can shop around and get much cheaper ones with bust engines or no engines at all if we just want to use them as static bunkers out back- Armor Page 1


----------



## StarPD45

What is the range per tank?
I won't even ask what the MPG is. :grin:


----------



## Alaskan

StarPD45 said:


> What is the range per tank?
> I won't even ask what the MPG is. :grin:


Gets about 14 mpg and a range of 500-520 with the main supply. We tweaked the exhaust, air intake and trans to get the good mileage. If I carry a few jugs I can go further. I can run my home heating oil in it if I needed to, and in that case I would have an extra 300 gals available


----------



## Fuzzee

Uh yeah, that's awesome in a can. Armoured can. Get it, armoured can, har har. :grin:


----------



## Southern Dad

I can just hear the conversation with Progressive now... "Hello Flo, I want to insure my Armored Personnel Carrier."... "Okay, we are going to send you this little device you will have to find a place to stick it so we can monitor your driving."


----------



## gemoose23

great vehicle.. and here I was looking for a 1980's Jeep Scrambler as a 4x4/prep vehicle.


----------



## acfink

WOW.... That thing is Awesome


----------



## PrepperThyAngus

Holy crap, that thing is bad ass. Very impressive!


----------



## BigCheeseStick

All I see is potential crowd control / zombie blaster! Remote controlled water cannons! Just need some plating over those windows and a V blade front bumper. 
Oshkosh Truck Corp T1500 flight line fire Truck - Government Liquidation
View attachment 2518


----------



## sparkyprep

God, that is bad a$$. I would LOVE to have one to customize. Sure beats the hell out of a Chevy Tahoe 4X4.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Win!

View attachment 2708


----------



## 9UC

Always wanted a mid '60's V-100 of my own, but that has got it hands down on the Cadillac Gage. The picture of the tank in the pit reminded me of the Duce and and halfs that we had at one base that were backed down into a pit with the rear facing the perimeter with Quad fifties mounted on the beds of the trucks. Merge point on the Quads was 100 yards. Made a noise bang bang.


----------

